# Taig Lathe 3D Printed threading attachment



## shane77m (Jun 9, 2020)

/watch?v=VILK6h7MCjQ









						Taig Lathe Threading Attachment by shane77m
					

Demo video:https://youtu.be/VILK6h7MCjQ I wanted to cut threads on my Taig lathe without using a tap and die. I have seen different attachments that people have devised for thread cutting. I wanted to make one that doesn’t require any modifications to the lathe components and be relatively...




					www.thingiverse.com
				




For a couple of years I have been looking at different contraptions for cutting threads on my Taig lathe. I have tried some with various degrees of success. Mostly failures. A while back I bought a 3d printer and I got the idea to try and print an attachment that would work.

I have also provided the Thingiverse link for the files if anyone wants to make one and try it out.

I am working on making an indexing attachment that will allow you to make multi-lead threads.

So far I have cut threads in brass and acrylic. I haven't attempted steel yet.


----------



## mikey (Jun 9, 2020)

Way cool!!!

Threading ability is the one thing that was missing from the Taig arsenal and it looks like you solved that really nicely. Congrats on this, Sir! Now you have to make a handle for the leadscrew so you don't wear off your fingerprints ...


----------



## shane77m (Jun 9, 2020)

mikey said:


> Way cool!!!
> 
> Threading ability is the one thing that was missing from the Taig arsenal and it looks like you solved that really nicely. Congrats on this, Sir! Now you have to make a handle for the leadscrew so you don't wear off your fingerprints ...



Yeah the fingers take a beating. A handle is deffinitely going to be in the works. I floated the idea of maybe driving it with a cordless drill, but I am not sure if that would work. I am afraid it would be too much torque for the plastic parts.


----------



## mikey (Jun 9, 2020)

You could use an expanding mandrel attached to a hand wheel to drive the spindle. Search on HM for spindle handwheel and stuff will come up.

Welcome to HM!


----------



## shane77m (Jun 9, 2020)

mikey said:


> You could use an expanding mandrel attached to a hand wheel to drive the spindle. Search on HM for spindle handwheel and stuff will come up.
> 
> Welcome to HM!



I done something similar with a different threading attachment I made a while back. I think I still have the mandrel. It was the only thing that worked correctly with that contraption.


----------



## mikey (Jun 9, 2020)

If you can adapt it to this threading attachment then I think you have a winner.


----------



## Hidyn (Jun 26, 2020)

This looks awesome! I can't wait to get home and check out the video! Thanks for sharing, this could come in really handy!


----------

